# Google Nexus 7



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Just ordered one of these thought you guys might want a heads up as you currently get £15 in vouchers and a copy of Transformers: Dark of the Moon plus other free content.
Anyone thinking of a kindle i would urge you to consider this.

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_8gb


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bargain! Not sure what you mean regarding the Kindle though, as it's a completely different device. E-ink displays are the only sensible choice for books.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazon have the Kindle Fire in the US suprised its not been released here yet.Plus at this price i think i could live with the shorter battery life.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kindle Fire is supposed to launch in the UK in July.

I'm a happy iPad 2 user, but one of these may be an idea for SWMBO ... ... ... but could she use Android - she's had a Windows laptop for years and still hasn't got a clue.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Wife has an ipad, i bought this for me can use it in work and tether it to my phone :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why do you need to tether it - no connectivity of its own, or just no 3G?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Why do you need to tether it - no connectivity of its own, or just no 3G?


No 3g. Its WiFi only.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I'll definitely be getting one of these. I've been putting off getting a tablet for ages bit the low price and decent specs is enough to convince me. Plus I've had a play with jelly bean on my galaxy nexus and its ace


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be getting one of these as well.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

At the price it is selling at, it's a steel


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im an Apple guy and even I like the look of these :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

GR33N said:


> Im an Apple guy and even I like the look of these :thumb:


Same here

Thinking what to get for my parents.. This or a second hand ipad 2


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've owned a fair amount of apple products over the years and still do, but just ordered a Nexus 7 16gb. 

My last two jobs involved working with many mobile phones, including a load of Android handsets, but I was never that impressed with the OS to be honest. Always preferred my iPhone. Reading up about Jelly Bean it seems that Google have finally upped their game especially with Project Butter.

I owned an iPad2 for nearly a year, but ended up selling it as I was hardly using it. Just found myself going back to my MacBook Pro and iPhone 4. Reckon I'd prefer the smaller form factor anyway.

Anyway looking forward to getting this new toy. Got mine for £199 from Ebuyer. They do free delivery unlike Google who charge £10! They are also doing the £15 Play store credit too. Oh and Quidco are doing 2%

:thumb:


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Surfing it on my nexus now!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

carlblakemore said:


> Surfing it on my nexus now!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


What do you think of it so far?

I ended up cancelling my Ebuyer order today and placing an order through Tesco instead. Got £10 off using a code, but found out there is another code for £20 off. Anyway collecting it instore tomorrow night


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

7 inch is to small to browse for me personally. 

I'm more than happy with my my iPad 3 purchase.


----------



## ST Kyle (Jul 25, 2012)

Got one of these last weekend, fantastic peice of kit, great screen, nice size, really comfortable to use.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would have liked a slot for more memory and 3G.

Overall it seems reviews are very favourable. Even ignoring the price many people say it is the best tablet out there.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Had mine a week and i'm loving it so far. I think 7inches is a good size and it fits nicely in the hand (lol). Also liking the flexibilty of Android. It' nice to be able to download directly from browser to device and easily transfer wirelessly to my mac. As for the hardware it feels well made and good quality considering the cheap price. 

Been using iphones for 4years and macs for much longer, but seriously considering a Google nexus as my next phone.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

got mine on friday and its awesome. i'm liking the smaller form factor as its eaier to hold and its great for watching videos on.

whats everyone spent the £15 store credit on then?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

few that I got

Deadtrigger THD
File Expert - Filemanager and allows you to transfer files wirelessly to computer
HD Widgets
Shadowgun THD
Swiftkey Tablet Free
Swype


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> few that I got
> 
> Deadtrigger THD
> File Expert - Filemanager and allows you to transfer files wirelessly to computer
> ...


cool. so far i've bought
HD widgets 
Titanium Backup pro - create and restore app backups to device (root required)
Tablet Talk - allows you to view and respond to sms on your tablet however need to be on same network or over bluetooth
SyncSMS - allows you to view and respond to sms on your tablet, done via dropbox so don't need to be on same network, just need a data connection on both
Trinity Kernel Toolbox - control cpu speeds (root required)
Max Payne Mobile


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone had screen issues?? dead pixels and screen coming away from the device??


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Anyone had screen issues?? dead pixels and screen coming away from the device??


 I have heard of some people having problems with left side of screen, but mine is fine. No issues.



anthonyh90 said:


> cool. so far i've bought
> HD widgets
> Titanium Backup pro - create and restore app backups to device (root required)
> Tablet Talk - allows you to view and respond to sms on your tablet however need to be on same network or over bluetooth
> ...


Is Max Payne any good on this? Might wait and see if they optimise it for the N7 like Deadtrigger and Shadowgun.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Anyone had screen issues?? dead pixels and screen coming away from the device??


i've heard of many people having problems online but i've got no problems with my device



Dizzle77 said:


> I have heard of some people having problems with left side of screen, but mine is fine. No issues.
> 
> *Is Max Payne any good on this?* Might wait and see if they optimise it for the N7 like Deadtrigger and Shadowgun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


yeah its great. i'm not too sure what the touch screen controls are like though as i've been playing the game with a wired xbox controller. runs really smooth though with no lag at all.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

They're doing Real Racing 2 for only 70p (80% off) at the moment in the Play store. Just grabbing it now


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Any idea how to scroll quickly to the top of any page (browser, contacts, rss etc)? On IOS you just need to tap the status bar. Is there something similar on Android?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

normally there is a scrollbar that appear at the side of the screen, you can normally grab this and scroll a lot faster. i don't think the is anywhere you can tap to take you to the top of page


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been using an android sony xperia s phone for a while now. I'm a total google fan. Will be buying the Nexus 7 soon.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Brought the Google tablet and it's very very good. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Got mine on Tuesday - dead impressed, also an android phone user so it syncs great


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought myself a Nexus 7 last week and I love it! I was going to get an iPad, but saw this for half the price. Cant fault it so far


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

bmwman said:


> Brought the Google tablet and it's very very good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Brought from where? Or do you mean bought


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I've had mine since launch, had an issue with the speaker crackling, but Asus collected it and repaired it quickly, can't fault the nexus 7 or Asus! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

